
Is twitter still the biggest rails site? - sant0sk1
http://blog.evanweaver.com/articles/2008/05/27/is-twitter-still-the-biggest-rails-site/
======
mhartl
It's really beside the point, and it's a shame that Twitter's scaling woes are
at all associated with Rails. Rails is a framework for making _web
applications_. How many of Twitter's problems stem from generating HTML pages?
At its core, Twitter is a massive messaging system; the web app part is a tiny
layer on top. Blaming Rails for Twitter's downtime is like blaming your chat
client if AIM goes down.

------
GHFigs
QOTD:"It is important to keep in mind how useless this information is."

------
delz
His math looks like it's really inflating the scribd numbers. Could
compete.com really be off by a factor of 5?

------
anildigital
Yup, sure, it is, off course, f'sure.

